# Springdale Arkansas



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

she was sick,they euthed her.I tried.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aw ****, poor baby. Thanks for trying.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. I've seen this happen before. It's a very sad story and the dog only had a UTI.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna

Thanks so much for trying for her. Don't give up. Keep trying for other dogs-there are so many in need.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

God love er, at the bridge she will meet someone who never had a dog and they will bond and she will be loved forever. Now I go light a candle for "Sis" ...she deserves a name.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Poor girl deserved better. Thank you for trying to help her.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Im in the area...ahh sorry I didn't see this sooner!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh this is awful! I am so sorry. Please know that you tried your best for her.

--
Rachel


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you.She had not been doing well,so they took her to the vet to see if we could get a health certificate for travel,and found she had lots of tumors.they took a special interest in her,and really wanted to help.sadly I guess they thought it was best to put her to sleep.very sad news.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

if you ever need someone in the area again I am close - [email protected] and would pull anytime


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> if you ever need someone in the area again I am close - [email protected] and would pull anytime


 

Bless You!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Amy, I've been wondering about you! Haven't seen you posting in a long time.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you Amy!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Amy, I've been wondering about you! Haven't seen you posting in a long time.


well hi! We moved and soon after found out I am pregnant (due in July) and we adopted our Berner so I have been busy, but I'm back! Now I'm trying to stay off my feet and in the cool as much as possible (high bp) so I should be here a lot!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

AmyinAr said:


> well hi! We moved and soon after found out I am pregnant (due in July) and we adopted our Berner so I have been busy, but I'm back! Now I'm trying to stay off my feet and in the cool as much as possible (high bp) so I should be here a lot!


Good to have you back? How are Kaci and Bailey doing??


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh dear! I'm just viewing this thread for the first time. So sad to hear about this senior girl. 
We are located in N.W. Arkansas. If ever there is a Golden in need (possible transfer/need to be "pulled")...please PM me.

~Jackie


----------

